# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  PSA-Anstieg 6 Monate nach Remission auf < 0,008

## Tongkrut

Mein Krankheitsverlauf:
8.11.2017 Routinekontrolle: PSA 7,65
12.2.2018 Prostataentfernung mit Da Vinci im Augustakrankenhaus in Bochum:
pT3a, G2, L0(0/15), Vo, Pn1, R0, Stadium III
Gleason Score 3(90%) +4 ,  Grad Gruppe 2 n ISUP
Tumorgröße 1,1 x 0,7 x 0,4 cm

Anschließend PSA Rückgang auf  < 0,008 im Juni, im September ebenfalls < 0,008
Im Dezember2018 nun ein Anstieg auf 0,014 !
Gibt es vergleichbare Erfahrungen? Muss ich mich auf ein Rezidiv einstellen?

----------


## Rudi61

Hoffe einer der alten, erfahrenen Hasen wird Dir gleich Antworten.

Aber erst mal keine Panik den PSA-Wert noch mal vom gleichen Labor messen lassen.



Rudolf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Tongrut (ein richtiger Name wäre nicht schlecht, und ist in diesem Forum üblich),




> Gibt es vergleichbare Erfahrungen? Muss ich mich auf ein Rezidiv einstellen?


Wieviele tausend einschlägige Erfahrungsberichte möchtest Du haben? 30 bis 35 Prozent aller Patienten erleiden nach der Ersttherapie ein Rezidiv. Das sind dann in Deutschland pro Jahr etwa 20.000 Fälle.

Die ärztliche Leitlinie definiert ein Rezidiv nach Prostatektomie so:



> Nach radikaler Prostatektomie kennzeichnet ein in mindestens zwei Messungen bestätigter PSA-Wert auf > 0,2 ng/ml ein biochemisches Rezidiv.


Von 0,2 ng/ml bist Du noch weit weg. Warte in Ruhe die nächste Messung ab, eine sofortige Nachmessung ist nicht nötig. Lade Dir in der Zeit das Basiswissen zum Prostatakrebs herunter und mach Dich kundig.

Ralf

----------


## ernst06

Mit 0,014 bist du doch sehr weit in der "sicheren" Zone, kein Grund zur Sorge.

----------


## Tongkrut

Hallo Ralf,
 danke für Deine Infos und sorry, das mit dem Namen war mir nicht bewusst. Ich habe bislang keine Möglichkeiten gefunden, meinen Profilnamen zu ändern. das wäre dann Ralf.
Ich hb jetzt erstmal was zu lesen...

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Namensvetter,

Deinen vollen Namen wollen wir gar nicht wissen, Du brauchst auch nicht Dein Profil zu ändern. Es ist nur schöner, jemanden, dem man antworten möchte, mit einem "richtigen" Namen anzusprechen statt z. B. mit "Weltumsegler" oder so.
Deinen Familiennamen in Deinem obigen Beitrag habe ich gelöscht, den muss niemand wissen. Als Forumsmoderator kann ich das.
Und beim Lesen im "Basiswissen" fange erstmal mit den Kapiteln an, die für Deinen Fall relevant sind.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

es gibt einen Professor, naemlich Dr. med. Axel Semjonov von der Uni-Klinik Muenster, den man auch als PSA-Papst bezeichnete, und der brachte bei so niedrigen PSA-Werten immer das Beispiel mit Wuerfelzucker aufgeloest in dem vor der Klinik sich befindlichen See. Der Zucker war genau so wenig zu schmecken wie PSA unter 0.01 ng/ml wirkich genau messbar. 

Also ruhig Blut!

Gruss aus Hua Hin von Harald_1933

----------


## Michi1

Ich zweifle auch die Ergebnisse an die sich in einem so niedrigen Bereich befinden. Wenn man immer hört das die Toleranzen bei Messungen sehr hoch sind und alle Labore ein wenig andere Werte anzeigen ? Soll man sich da an ein paar hundertstel verunsichern lassen. Ich seh das alles nicht so eng.

----------


## harry47

Hallo Ralf, nach meiner Prostatektomie im Juli wurde bisher 3 x der PSA kontrolliert, und zwar von zwei verschiedenen Laboren. Jedesmal stand da " <0,014 " und "unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze". D.h. m.E., die Nachweisgrenze ist, zumindestens in diesen Laboren, 0,014. Kann es sein, dass bei deiner letzten Messung auch ein "<" noch davor steht? Vielleicht war es ja vorher ein anderes Labor, und die können schon bis 0,008 nachweisen. (?) Wenn meine Vermutung richtig sein sollte, wäre doch vermutlich gar keine Erhöhung des PSA gegeben.

----------


## harry47

Noch eine Frage an Ralf (den Moderator): 
Du schreibst, dass 30 - 35% ein Rezidiv erleiden. Das scheint mir doch sehr hoch. Ich meine, mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es nach einer US-Studie 15 Jahre nach Prostatektomie 10-12% gewesen sein sollen. Weißt Du, wie das zusammen passt?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harry,



> Weißt Du, wie das zusammen passt?


nein, das weiß ich nicht. Die Angabe, die ich verwende, hab e ich verschiedentlich von deutschen universitären Ärzten gehört, ohne dass ich jetzt einen Link liefern könnte.

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

Ich nenne mal diese Metastudie: Grimm_et_al-2012-BJU_International.pdf
Für high risk liegt RPE bei 60% Rezidivrate. Man beachte, dass alle anderen Behandlungsmethoden bei high risk die RPE schlagen.
Medium risk liegt bei ca. 30%, Low risk bei 15%. Die betrachteten Studien galten meistens für ca. 10 Jahre nach Erstbehandlung.
RPE ist auch bei diesen Risikogruppen nicht vorteilhafter.

Über alle Risiken gemittelt sind 30% sicher eine gute Näherung.

----------


## Muggelino

Rezidiv heisst ja "Wiederauftreten". Bedeutet, der Krebs war weg und kommt zurück.
Zählt man zu den Rezidiven auch die Fälle, in denen der Krebs nie weg war (wegen R1-Ergebnis zB oder wenn der PSA nie in den 0,0x-Bereich fällt)?
Und wenn nein, wieviel % wären das?

----------


## MartinWK

Irgendwie hat der PDF-Link nicht funktioniert. Nehmen wir mal den: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...X.2011.10827.x
Die Metastudie bezieht sich auf die Standarddefinitionen für Rezidive: bei RPE PSA>=0,2; bei RT PSA 2 über Nadir; nach HiFU und Kryo etc. ist das nicht angegeben.

Der Krebs ist fast immer nie weg. Natürlich kommen auch neue Fälle vor (also eine andere Zelle, die entartet nach der Behandlung), oder bei fokalen Therapien nicht diagnostizierte, aber bereits vor der Erstbehandlung vorhandene PCa-Stellen. Um das zu unterscheiden müßte jede Zelllinie identifiziert werden (z.B. DNA Sequencing). Das wird außerhalb von speziellen Studien bisher nicht gemacht.
Deine Frage ist für Rezidive bei anderen Behandlungen als RPE gegenstandslos. Bei RPE wird man die sofort erfolglosen Behandlungen wohl kaum als Nicht-Rezidive (d.h. "geheilt") zählen. Für diese globalen Statistiken gilt ein PSA>=0,2 egal wie seine Vorgeschichte ist als Therapieversager und damit als Rezidiv. "Rezidiv" bedeutet hier "Wiederkehr dieser speziellen Erkrankung (PCa)".

----------


## Georg_

> Rezidiv heisst ja "Wiederauftreten". Bedeutet, der Krebs war weg und kommt zurück.


Ich bin überzeugt, der Tumor geht nie "weg", er kann nur diagnostisch nicht mehr festgestellt werden. Wenn man eine "liquid biopsy" machen würde und nach zirkulierenden Tumorzellen sucht, so wird man wohl bei therapierten Tumorpatienten fast immer Tumorzellen feststellen können. Manchmal lagern sie sich auch in gesundes Gewebe ein und bleiben langfristig inaktiv.

----------


## Tongkrut

Leider nein, es war immer das gleiche Labor mit einer Messgrenze von 0,008, vorher war der Wert also maximal 0,0079 .Das wäre dann rechnerisch eine Steigerung von mindestens 0,0035 also um beinahe 50%.Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die anderen User mit ihrer Einschätzung der hohen Messtoleranzen richtig liegen.

Ich wünsche allen Usern frohe Feiertage!
Ralf

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Ralf,

das beruhigt Dich vielleicht. siehe *hier*. Und hier auch noch ein Link zum berühmten Zuckerbeispiel aus Münster. Musst halt in beiden Fällen ein wenig scrollen. http://www.klichi.uni-muenster.de/examate/1_13_Fobker_Vorlesung_Labormethoden_Folien

Frohe Weihnachten
Arnold

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Arnold,

hab Dank für diesen aufschlußreichen Link, den ich noch nicht kannte und der das Bispiel mit den Zuckerwürfeln zeigt:

Aasee Fläche: 40 Hektar Tiefe:  2 m = 8 x 10 8 Liter

Immunologischer Test: z.B. PSA Nachweisgrenze  0,01 ng/ml = 10-8 g/l Zuckerwürfel 2 g:

Gruß Harald_1933

----------


## harry47

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> das beruhigt Dich vielleicht. siehe *hier*. Und hier auch noch ein Link zum berühmten Zuckerbeispiel aus Münster. Musst halt in beiden Fällen ein wenig scrollen. http://www.klichi.uni-muenster.de/examate/1_13_Fobker_Vorlesung_Labormethoden_Folien
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten
> Arnold


Dieser Link ist sehr umfangreich, aber auch interessant. In einem dieser Beiträge wird wiederum ein anderer Link genannt, über den man mit einer Excel-Datei das Tumorvolumen und damit die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit ermitteln kann. Auf der verlinkten Seite finde ich aber ein solches Angebot nicht.

Hat jemand vielleicht diese Datei oder die Berechnungsformel für das Tumorvolumen?

Gruß und guten Rutsch!
Harry

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harry,



> Hat jemand vielleicht diese Datei oder die Berechnungsformel für das Tumorvolumen?


die Berechnung ist nicht einfach, und sie kann nur Anhaltswerte liefern. Das Problem ist, dass die PSA-Ausschüttung abhängig ist vom Gleason Score, und zwar ist es so, dass Krebsklone mit höheren Gleason-Graden (4, 5) *weniger* PSA-ausschütten als solche mit niedrigerem Gleason-Grad, also in der Praxis der Gleason-Grad 3. Die Begründung dafür wird im "Ersten Rat" (Basiswissen) in Abschnitt 6.2 geliefert.

Zur Berechnung des Tumor-Volumens hat Dr. Stephen Strum vor langer Zeit, in den Nullerjahren, mal das Folgende geschrieben:




> A 50 gram prostate would be associated with about 3.3 ng of PSA. That leaves you with roughly 7 ng of excess PSA.  With a Gleason score of 8, the PSA leak is ~ 2.0. That would give you a tumor volume calculation of 7 divided by 2 or 3.5 cc.
> 
> Here is PSA leak material:
> 
> Table 1: PSA Leak vs Weighted Gleason Grade
> 
> Gleason Grade (Weighted)        PSA leak Rounded Off (exact)
> 5                                                       1    (0.93)
> 4.5                                                    1.5 (1.36)
> ...


Strum bezieht sich dabei auf einen konkreten Fall, zu dem er um Rat gefragt worden war. Die Aussage, dass eine gesunde 50-cm³-Prostata etwa für einen PSA-Wert von 3,3 ng/ml verantwortlich ist, bezieht sich auf die Formel PSA [ng/ml] = 0,066 * Prostatavolumen [cm³]. 
Die obige Tabelle liegt der Grafik in Abschnitt 6.2 zugrunde. Du musst also von jeder Stanzprobe den prozentualen Anteil der gefundenen Gleason-Grade wissen. Wie Du siehst, schüttet ein Gleason-3-Klon viermal so viel PSA aus wie ein Gleason-5-Klon.

Ralf

----------


## uwes2403

Aus eigener Erfahrung: diese Formel ist max. ein Näherungswert (wie Ralf auch schrieb). Bei mir passte da nach RPE nichts zusammen.
Unter Berücksichtigung von Prostatavolumen, Tumorvolumen und Gleasongrad bin ich nicht auf das gemessene PSA vor OP gekommen.
Das lag weit höher....

Uwe

----------


## harry47

Also das mit der Rezidivwahrscheinlich ist mir zu kompliziert, vor allem am Silvestertag.
Mich interessiert diese Frage vor allem aus folgendem Grund:
Ein Bekannter von mir wurde vor 12 Jahren operiert. Damals nach der Op wurden für ihn dieselben Werte ermittelt wie bei mir, nach denen man heute zum Ergebnis kommt: Anschließende Bestrahlung nicht erforderlich. Seinerzeit hat man ihm aber die Bestrahlung empfohlen, um die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit weiter zu verringern. Er hat sie machen lassen. Bis heute hat er kein nachweisbares PSA.
Würde man durch die anschließende Bestrahlung, wenn eigentlich nicht notwendig, die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit verringern? Oder hat man heute einfach nur bessere Erkenntnisse, die man vor 12 Jahren noch nicht hatte?

----------


## Hans-Theo

Hallo,hatte am dienstag PSA kontrolle nach bestrahlung der wert liegt jetzt bei 0.05 .

----------


## Tongkrut

PSA am 11.2.19: in knapp 2 Monaten von 0,014 auf 0,020 weiter angestiegen, die Sorgen werden grö0er !

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Ralf,

mit einem Gleason 7a bist Du nicht high-risk sondern niedriges mittleres Risiko. Nach der Operation stabilisiert sich der PSA Wert in vielen Fällen unter 0,4 ng/ml. Daher solltest Du Dir nicht allzu viel Sorgen machen. Ich selbst werde nie einen so niedrigen PSA Wert wie 0,02 erreichen können und sehe das daher aus einer ganz anderen Perspektive.

Georg

----------


## Hans-Theo

Hallo,hatte 2018 im september die letzte bestrahlung , mein PSA wert damals 5,3 , innerhalb von 3 wochen war er da auf 2,1 gefallen. bei ende der bestrahlung 0,08 , dann 0,05 , und jetyt ist er noch mal gefallen auf 0,03. nur jetyt ist mein IGM wert hoch, hatte 2011 blutkrebs da war er weit über 4000 und da muste ich in die chemo, heute ct und donnerstag das ergebniss.

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Hans-Theo,

In Deinem Profil findet man nichts über Deine Krankheitsgeschichte. Da wird es sehr schwierig, alles Wichtige aus den verschiedensten Anfragen von Dir zusammenzusuchen. Ich empfehle Dir, bei einer Deinen bisherigen Anfragen zu bleiben, und die Informationen die Du hast bezüglich Prostatakrebs, gelegentlich mal in Deinem Profil einzugeben.

Aber ok, ich habe mir Deine bisherigen Anfragen mal durchgeschaut. Bezüglich Prostatakrebs hast Du, denke ich für längere Zeit Ruhe. Die PSA Werte sehen sehr gut aus. Was den Morbus Waldenström angeht, und ein hoher IgM Wert nach Chemo jetzt bedeutet, weiss ich auch nicht. Ein einzelner hoher IgM Wert kann auch von einer frischen Infektion herrühren (z.B. Grippe)  Aber dies wird ja sicher mit Dir bei der Ergebnisbesprechung am Donnerstag besprochen werden.

Wünsche Dir alles Gute

Tritus

----------


## Tongkrut

Auch mal was Positives:
23.5.19: unter großer Anspannung zum Urologen: Endlich ist der PSA nicht weiter gestiegen, jetzt o,o17 nach 0,020 im Februar !
Zunächst mal große Erleichterung.

----------


## Tongkrut

PSA in einem Jahr verdoppelt, kommt es jetzt zum Rezidiv? Die Angst kehrt zurück! Gibt es vergleichbare Verläufe, die Hoffnung machen?

17. Feb. 2020   0,037  

18. Nov. 2019   0.025

19. Aug. 2019  0,023 


20. Mai 2019    0,017

11. Feb. 2019   0,020


VG Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Namensvetter,

abwarten, ob der PSA-Wert bis 0,2 ng/ml klettert. Wenn das der Fall ist, über Salvage-Bestrahlung nachdenken. Die muss erfolgen, bevor er bei 0,5 ng/ml ist. Basiswissen, S. 175, Abschnitt 8.13.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wird der PSA Wert in drei Jahren über 0,2 ng/ml klettern. Solange könntest Du in Ruhe abwarten, man kann und sollte eh nichts daran ändern.

----------


## Barnold

@Ralf (Tongkrut)



> PSA in einem Jahr verdoppelt, kommt es jetzt zum Rezidiv? Die Angst kehrt zurück! Gibt es vergleichbare Verläufe, die Hoffnung machen?
> 
> 17. Feb. 2020 0,037
> 
> 18. Nov. 2019 0.025
> 
> 19. Aug. 2019 0,023
> 
> 
> ...


Kann sein, dass Du meinst, ich nähme Dich auf den Arm, aber aus Sicht eines Laborchemikers sind die Werte alle gleich. Technisch sind solche Unterschiede nur durch zufällige Fehler zu erklären.
Bleib cool.
Arnold

----------


## tritus59

Ja Ralf, ich kann diese Sicht von Arnold nur bestätigen (bin auch Laborchemiker). Verdopplungszeiten anhand 0.0xx PSA Werten berechnen zu wollen, ist  viel zu ungenau. Einfach völlig unaufgeregt weiter messen im 3 Monate Rhythmus, dann wird sich früher oder später schon herausstellen ob der PSA Wert Richtung 0.2 ng/mL läuft. Bisher ist das als eine normale Streuung der PSA Messung zu betrachten. Aber wie Georg schon erwähnte, es gibt jetzt sowieso nichts zu tun als weiter ganz normal zu leben.

Heinrich

----------


## Tongkrut

An dieser Stelle mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Kommentatoren,  die sich mit meiner Situation befassen! Viele User befinden sich ja in  weitaus schwierigeren Situationen/Krankheitsstadien, da mögen  meine  Sorgen manchem vielleicht wie "jammern auf hohem Nivreau" erscheinen.  Aber wie meine Tante schon formulierte:"Wo es weh tut, tuts am wehsten"  auch wenn es im Kopf stattfindet.... Ich bin halt gelegentlich noch von  der Idee besessen,möglicherweise doch geheilt sein zu können, und jeden  PSA-Anstieg empfinde ich als ist eine große emtionale Enttäuschung..Ich  versuche aber trotzdem, ganz normal mein Leben zu genießen und cool zu  bleiben.

Carpe diem,

mit den besten Wünschen für alle Mitstreiter

Ralf

----------


## oldcopman53

Hallo, lass Dich nicht verrückt machen, nicht umsonst sagen die Urologen eigentlich keinen Wert unter 0,1 an, weil man diese eigentlich ausser Acht lassen kann; alles Gute weiterhin.

----------


## Tongkrut

Hier mal eine kleine Aktualisierung: leider hatte wohl Georg recht und nicht die  freundlichen Laborchemiker; 
November 2020: 0,56
November 2021: 0.10
April        2022:  0.15   somit ist das Rezidiv  wohl definitiv im Anmarsch und damit die Frage, ob ich bis zum Herbst warten soll, spätestens dann sollten die 0,2 erreicht sein, oder ob ich nicht schon jetzt einen Strahlentherapeuten konsultieren sollte?

----------


## buschreiter

Ich habe damals bei 0,16 ein Strahleninstitut rausgesucht, das gut erreichbar war und mit modernsten Geräten ausgestattet war und bin dort schon einmal vorstellig geworden. Die Terminierung bei Überschreiten der 0,20 ging dann Ratzfatz, Unterlagen waren ja schon da.
VG
Achim

----------


## urosport

Hallo Ralf, deinen Beitrag vom 25.0220 kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich denke den Laborexperten muss man in sofern Recht geben, dass deine Werte so weit unten waren, bringt die Messungenauigkeit schon Schwankungen. Aber für die Bestrahlung habe ich auch die 0,2 als Grenzwert abgespeichert. Hat der Arzt eine Erklärung für das zweimalige wieder abflachen. Müsste das PSA bei einem kontinuierlichen langsamen Krebswachtum nicht kontinuierlich ansteigen, wenn du Störeinflüsse vermeidet.
Alles Gute,  Karl

----------


## Tongkrut

Hier nochmal ein Update:
Mein "Hausurologe" empfahl mir im April, noch die nächste Messung  im Juli abzuwarten.
Ich konnte es dann aber nicht lassen und habe meinen PSA-Verlauf auch meinem Operateur (Prof.Ubrig, Bochum) zugemailt. Er antwortete noch am gleichen Abend und meinte, ich habe wohl recht und bot an, meinen Fall in der nächsten Tumorkonferenz Vorzustellen.  5 Tage später die Antwort: Die Tumorkonferenz empfiehlt Nachbestrahlung! Dann ging alles recht flott, ich hatte heute meine 8. von 35 Bestrahlungen.
Grüße an alle

Ralf

----------


## Tongkrut

Die Bestrahlungen wurden am 27.6.beendet.Nebenwirkungen:Müdigkeit, zum Ende etwas Brennen beim Stuhlgang.Der erste PSA am 5.7.22 : Anstieg von 0,15 auf 0,2! Das hatte ich anders erhofft..

----------


## buschreiter

Die erste Messung habe ich etwa 2-3 Wochen  nach der letzten Bestrahlung vornehmen lassen. Derzeit implodieren die Tumorzellen noch und setzen vermehrt PSA frei. Das wäre zumindest meine Interpretation.
VG
Achim

----------


## Tongkrut

Ich hatte es kaum noch zu hoffen gewagt, aber jetzt , 3 Monate nach Abschluss der Bestrahlungen, zeigt sich endlich ein Rückgang des PSA von o,2 auf 0,08! Erleichterung macht sich breit.

----------

